# Mounting the Hitachi M12V to a plate?



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all,
I just build a new router table and I now need to mount my M12V to my plate. I believe the stock machine screw on the bottom of the plate are M5X14. Does this stand for 5mm X 14mm? 

I have mounted routers to plates before but is there a how to doc somewhere that explains allignment and mounting to a plate for the M12V. I am always looking for the simplest methods.

Thanks,

deck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deck

You may want to take a look at the URL's below they may help. 

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-3.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-jr6.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/table-4.htm

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm

Bj


----------



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Bj,

I have seen these sites before. They are pretty interesting. I figured out to use the plastic plate on the bottom of the router for allignment. As far as the screws go I assume they are 5mm. I bought some today at lunch and will try tonight.

As for the woodshop demos sites......I see he uses a lot of girls in his demos .



deck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deck

I think it's a school and the girls are making projects .
I don't have a Hitachi router but it sounds like the right size  the best way is take your router down to Ace Hardware and pickup some Allen Metic Flat Head screws and try them in the router at the store just to be on the safe side,metics can be nasty to get the right ones.
....allignment.... the best way I have found to make it on dead center is to make a plug out of (plastic or wood ) and use your hole saws that have a 1/4" center hole in them and make the plug so it will fit the base or the insert and then use a 1/4" dowel pin or old 1/4" router bit, then take the same size of mounting screws and cut off the head and grind them to a sharp point then hand screw the screws in the base so the points are down.
Once you have the the plug made chuck it up in the router now place it on the bottom side of the table and tap the base with a hammer this will put center marks to drill the base, take a 1/8" bit and drill the holes and then turn the top over and drill the counter sink holes then drill the holes out to the 5mm size or just over.

Here's a snapshot of the one I made to mount the router (plastic plug with dowel pin)
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/2680-whats-best-way-559.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/2679-whats-best-way-558.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/2677-whats-best-way-556.jpg

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Deck, If your mounting plate will accept PC style guide bushings you can make life easy by purchasing a Rousseau mounting kit for your router. The kit includes a round disk which snap fits into your plates center hole; a 1/4" rod you chuck up in your routers collet and it protrudes through a hole in the round adapter to give you a perfect center; transfer screws you install in your routers base to mark the hole location and mounting screws. $4 well spent, there are kits to fit most routers.


----------



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Mike.

Deck


----------



## Enticer (Oct 14, 2005)

*Base plate screw size.*

My router is threaded to accept a 10-32 fastener, at least thats what I use in mine.


----------

